# Small Oak Vase



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

I haven't been able to turn anything for over six weeks, been busy with making cabinets etc. Couple days ago I got a chance to take this old piece of firewood(oak), and turn it. This small vase is the result. It is 71/4" high, diameter of the top opening is 3", and it has multiple coats of poly applied.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice vase Mitch. Doesn't look like firewood to me.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey mitch well done, now I bet that was FUN. So you up for the Mushroom challenge, as at the moment Harry is in the lead ahhhhhhhhh, only one to have made one yet.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks George but for some reason the picture looks blurry as presented, you need to click on the image till it comes closer to you then the picture is clear. Thanks again Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Pete and yes it is always fun. As far as the mushroom challenge, no thanks, been there and done that. Mitch


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Really nice job on the vase best darn piece of fire wood I've ever seen. Really like the finish. How did you apply the finish.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Glenmore
I applied the poly with a small brush. Eight coats sanding lightly inbetween coats. I was going to us the Beall 3 way system to buff and polish but it doesn't need it.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice work Mitch, thats a beauty. Bead work is real nice!

Corey


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Corey
Thanks buddy, glad to have the chance to say hi to you again. How are things going for you lately? Mitch


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking vase Mitch out of a piece of firewood.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks again Bernie. One reason I was proud of this vase was because of the condition of the wood used to turn. I cut this oak tree down seven years ago and it has been outdoors all that time and looked horrible. I haven't turned much lately so I was happy just to be using the roughing gouge and turning it round when I realized this is a fine piece of oak in the center. Sorry, I just needed to tell someone that. Mitch


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi mitch,

Excellent looking vase. 

That's great thing about Oak, you can find a piece that may look horrible on the outside but on the inside, nothing is wrong with it.  Again, great job.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Hamlin and that was certainly the case with this piece of oak. Mitch


----------

